# Which 243???



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

Im looking at getting a .243 and i cant decide which one i want.. i want to stay in the $500 range just for the gun. please let me know what you think


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Sako. I would recommend a pre-72 vintage. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Where you going to get a Sako for around $500? I mean one that is fully functional and safe to fire.

Savage is your best option, not your only option, but your best.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree Savage, but get one with acutrigger, not the Edge/Axis


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Savage, Weatherby Vanguard, Rem 700 SPS (prob $550), I'm sure there are others too, pick them up and see which one shoulders the best and you like the most. All are very capable of top notch accuracy.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Savage260 said:


> Where you going to get a Sako for around $500? I mean one that is fully functional and safe to fire.
> 
> Savage is your best option, not your only option, but your best.


Hope you have an uncle that moved to iowa and does not need a rifle any more. My wife got her sako finn bear for 500 but that was a hell of a deal. Other than that i would when the vikings win the SB.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Savage, Weatherby Vanguard, Rem 700 SPS (prob $550), I'm sure there are others too, pick them up and see which one shoulders the best and you like the most. All are very capable of top notch accuracy.


I would agree with shouldering and picking the one that feels the best. Keep in mind if weight is not an issue that the Stevens are a Savage barrel and action as well and the trigger can be worked to a nice crisp clean pull of 3lbs for under $400.00 trigger job and rifle.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

remington 788 .. read about 'em


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a Remington Model Seven that is used mostly by my wife. We have had it for many years and it's killed several deer and pronghorns as far out as the 300 + yards range :sniper: . Never had a problem or complaint about that gun.

Good luck with your choice.


----------

